# Service Call Leading to Bigger Job



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Your call. I would certainly feel fine with discounting but I'd also feel fine with charging for what was used ie materials/mileage, do you have a minimum fee that's disclosed? If so, I'd probably still charge that as well too. But ultimately it's your call, charge whatever helps you sleep at night. Other weighing factors for me are, does he know how or why I charge? Will I see him again? Will he spread the word about me? Just my two cents.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Let your conscience be your guide, not greed.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

glad to someone still has a conscience:thumbsup:


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

joebanana said:


> Let your conscience be your guide, not greed.


Definitely not greed or I wouldn't have asked.
I did mention to the customer that I would list the call separate from the panel change on the bill. But since then I got to thinking that maybe I should at least discount the first call since it led to the bigger job. Plus the panel change went way better than I thought it would!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Charge the normal price for the panel swap and give him a break on the service call.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

A Little Short said:


> Definitely not greed or I wouldn't have asked.
> I did mention to the customer that I would list the call separate from the panel change on the bill. But since then I got to thinking that maybe I should at least discount the first call since it led to the bigger job. Plus the panel change went way better than I thought it would!


See there, now that's what I'm talking about. It all depends on the situation. I've done quite a few service calls in Hemet Ca. where a lot of old folks go to die (retire) in a single wide trailer home. And, there's been situations where I knew if I charged the old folks full rate, they'd be eating cat food for the next month, so I just ding them for materials,(depending) give them a card, and a wave. People remember stuff like that, and the word of mouth referrals is worth it. (I think, because their friends and relatives don't all live there). Now, if it's a $3 mil. McMansion in Brentwood, or Pacific Palisades, it's different.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I give these things the hardware test, meaning it depends on what kind of hardware is parked in the driveway. This week it was a BMW and a Range Rover in the same driveway. I made some money  .


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Here's how I figure it. Assuming the service call was time and materials ... figure this. 

If he had called to get a free estimate on the panel change, without the service call, how much time / mileage would that have been? 

Deduct that free estimate time and mileage from the panel change. That's fair to everyone.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Double the price of the initial service call, bury it in the qoute to change the panel, show the service call as a line item and give them 10% off of the initial service call. 
Jeez, amateurs


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Ye olde time honored _hoof-in-door_ first serv call & subsequent _upgrade -a-rama_ Shorty.....:thumbup:~CS~:thumbup:


----------



## Anathera (Feb 16, 2016)

If you write $20 discount on the bill for the service call you would be suprised how much it makes them feel better about whatever amount you charged. Especially if they don't ask and $20 isn't all that much in the scheme of that bill

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## theJcK (Aug 7, 2013)

Mileage, material and additional labor added to entire bill.. then figure both scenarios up. Print them out.. can you live with it? If so take to homeowner and show him/her how great a guy you are. Leave card with a smile and remember that referrals are the best payment.


----------



## Flyingsod (Jul 11, 2013)

Just my two cents... tell him you're going to donate your time and knowledge but that you do have to have him pay for the breaker since it can't be returned after use. Definitely write up a separate bill and show clearly NO CHARGE for labor.
I always try do do something smallish for free. Most customers love it and it shows them you are not one of the dishonest ones.

Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

If we were doing this we would charge regular rates for the service call and any temp fixes to get them going. Then we would quote a panel replacement that would have any discounts or price adjustments factored into it.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

A Little Short said:


> If you went to a service call which asks only to replace a burnt breaker and you discovered that the panel was damaged/burnt and needed replacing, would you charge for the service call if you get the panel change?
> 
> Let me see if I can explain a little more.
> The breaker was for HVAC equipment. The bus was burnt in several spots but I was able to move some circuits around and install the breaker so they could run the A/C.
> ...


What would Fly Boy do?


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Of course you don't charge for the call because you never completed it. It got interrupted by the panel change. Write the cost of the breaker into the change out and stick it on the shelf to sell to another customer down the road.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I also didn't bring up... Are you the owner? If so, do you need the full rate or can you afford discounts? Gotta keep afloat. Also, is the client decent or a pita? Pita tax is a necessary and real thing. Ok my extra two cents is shared.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

InPhase277 said:


> Of course you don't charge for the call because you never completed it. It got interrupted by the panel change. Write the cost of the breaker into the change out and stick it on the shelf to sell to another customer down the road.


Oh I completed it. The call was to replace a burnt breaker. I did that!
But I agree, I just sent the invoice and took off the service call less the breaker.



Majewski said:


> I also didn't bring up... Are you the owner? If so, do you need the full rate or can you afford discounts? Gotta keep afloat. Also, is the client decent or a pita? Pita tax is a necessary and real thing. Ok my extra two cents is shared.


Yep, I'm the "chief cook & bottle washer"!


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

A Little Short said:


> Oh I completed it. The call was to replace a burnt breaker. I did that!
> But I agree, I just sent the invoice and took off the service call less the breaker.
> 
> 
> ...


Heck, it's always harder being boss but at least when you make the right choice, you feel good and you don't have to explain it to anyone else but yourself. I think sometimes "feeling" instead of acting out of dollars and cents makes it challenging to run a business and other times I think it makes it better, because you make strong connections with the special clients that stay with you and advertise for you. And those types of clients advertise you properly and to the right referrals.


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

if you can take the breaker and put it in your truck stock and then maybe give him a 30% discount on labor on the call.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

I just would not charge a service call fee when I 
came back day (2) to do the panel swap and I 
would let the customer know that I am deducting 
that on the invoice.

I would have collected the service call fee , labor 
and materials for day (1) service call though , because
you never know ...once you bounce on day (1) 
(without collecting) , you might get a call cancelling 
day (2) and now you have a collection problem.

I think most guys on this web sight are more than likely
on the up & up (because hackers would not use their 
time off to discuss correct installations , business ethics
etc on a a forum like this , so choose your advise.

Nice to see a conscience.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Aug 30, 2009)

From what you are saying I have no doubt you will do the right thing. What I would do, when it's all complete is sit down with the homeowner and explain what you are doing and why. You certainly shouldn't lose money on anything. You performed a needed service and deserve adequate compensation......That being said:
A little bit of good will goes a long way.
Perhaps if one of his neighbors or friends needs a good electrician he will talk you up. It's hard to beat word of mouth especially when it's positive. 
Like I said in the beginning, I suspect you will make the right call.


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

Greed monsters make 1 time customers. Reasonable contractors get repeat business. If he feels like he's being raped, he'll pay you, but never call you again.

A little discretion goes a long way.

and we need to see pictures of the buss and burned breaker. Probably a Murray / Croshinds variant.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

You barely did any work so I would just consider it an estimate, which I give for free. Any material that you used could be put into the invoice for the larger job.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Spark Master said:


> and we need to see pictures of the buss and burned breaker. Probably a Murray / Croshinds variant.


Although I did this job 2 weeks ago I will post a few pics because you asked.

First couple show the insulation on the wires that was melted, the rest is self explanatory.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Forgive me if it was made clear previously, I have just opened my first beer..... But what was (if found) the root(s) of this/these issue(s)?


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Majewski said:


> Forgive me if it was made clear previously, I have just opened my first beer..... But what was (if found) the root(s) of this/these issue(s)?


ITE panel which are known for losing main breakers and burnt buses.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

A Little Short said:


> ITE panel which are known for losing main breakers and burnt buses.


Gotchya. I'm too green to know that on my own still. Thanks! :thumbup:


----------

